# LED power consumption



## sbarrack (Dec 21, 2009)

I am building a computer in which low power consumption is important. I am wondering if the LED's on computer case fans consume any relevant additional power, or if it is negligible. Anyone know how much power they might consume? Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo sbarrack :wave:

The LED's are negligible, it would work out to pennies/cents per year :wink:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The LED itself uses next to nothing. The current limiting resistor a little more. In total about 1/4 watt from a 12 volt supply. 1/10 watt from 5 volts.


----------

